
Detecting Parkinson's disease in hand drawn geometric images with Python - zionsrogue
https://www.pyimagesearch.com/2019/04/29/detecting-parkinsons-disease-with-opencv-computer-vision-and-the-spiral-wave-test/
======
ChrisRR
I have a generalised tremor and I wonder if this differentiates between
parkinsons and generalised tremors. I think the pen pressure may be the
differentiating factor. While I'm quite heavy handed in my penmanship, I don't
think I'm quite so heavy handed as some of those examples

~~~
zionsrogue
It could very well be. It's hard to say without seeing shapes that you have
drawn as well.

